# Canned crab meat?



## Coallath (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi. I normally feed my cat two cans of wet food a day, and have some dry food out, but I forgot today was labour day, and ran out of wet food. I was looking around the house to see if I had any tuna to give her for today, but all I could find was canned crab meat. I was wondering if I could give her the crab meat, but I was thinking that the crab meat may be too high in sodium, as the can has 330mg of sodium. Thanks.


----------



## KatBudz (Jun 18, 2009)

Never feed your cat canned human foods, WAY too high in sodium. I know your post is old, but I hope you didn't give your cat the crab lol.


----------

